
Learn about Stellar Lumens - tosh
https://blog.coinbase.com/earn-50-of-xlm-for-learning-about-stellar-and-inviting-your-friends-2183effcde16
======
Geee
These kind of tactics should be extremely frowned upon. Stellar is created
from thin air (without mining) and they hold the majority of Stellar which
increases the price through artificial scarcity. Then they can bribe people
and organizations with this artificial price. Same story as in Ripple who
bribes banks to use their system.

~~~
Svoka
It's almost as it is an inverse pyramid scheme: you have a lot of stuff, so
now you have to convince a lot of people that what you have is worth
something, by giving them the stuff.

Now they are interested in stuff being valuable too.

------
koolba
> Eligible Coinbase customers in the US will receive an email invitation over
> the next few days to earn up to $10 of XLM by viewing Stellar tutorials and
> answering quiz questions. By sharing their unique referral link, customers
> will also be able to earn up to $40 more of XLM by inviting four eligible
> friends to complete the lesson.

If a brokerage did this with “ _learning about index options_ ” or a forex
shop did this with “ _learning about currency pairs_ ” I’d seriously question
their intentions. Especially the part about being paid to get your friends and
family on board.

------
Kiro
What's the reason for Stripe and Coinbase to push Stellar like this? I thought
it was just another cryptocurrency and nothing special.

~~~
tomglynch
It's _their_ cryptocurrency

~~~
patd
Stripe has bought early in Stellar Lumens (they own 2% of the supply). But did
Coinbase do something similar ?

------
_Codemonkeyism
What Stellar needs - or any other cryptocurrency - is a way to directly buy
with Stripe or preferred with PayPal. Then we can add business models where
users of your service can easily buy XLM and be used by your service.

As long as I need to tell users they need a wallet and buy on some website
they've never heard of, it's not working for anyone outside of
cryptocurrencies.

~~~
giancarlostoro
If you could just cash out of Stripe with a cryptocurrency of your choosing it
could work that way could it not?

~~~
_Codemonkeyism
Yes.

~~~
giancarlostoro
I think that might be the "best" we can get to, a system that takes cash and
is willing to cash you out in some cryptocurrency. I coulda sworn to some
extent you could do that with CoinBase to some degree, where you accept a
bitcoin payment and the other party uses their card, but CoinBase doesn't have
the 'seamless' brand recognition that someone like Stripe does atm. People use
Stripe cause it's convenient as heck, at a food truck they can take my card
and so long as they're not stealing my info I don't care.

